# using freebsd-update to update jails and their host



## Jago (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a 8.0 system with a few jails (using ezjail) that I am gearing to update to 8.2. I have used freebsd-update a few times in the past to upgrade a system between releases, but how I would I go about using it to also upgrade a few jails made using ezjail? I would obviously need to point freebsd-update to use /basejail as root which I assume isn't too hard, but what about having it merge the new/changed /etc files in individual jails?


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 27, 2011)

After updating the host, I normally use `# ezjail-admin update -i` to update all my jails.


----------



## Jago (Feb 27, 2011)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> After updating the host, I normally use `# ezjail-admin update -i` to update all my jails.





> If the -i (install only) option is given, ezjail-admin update performs a make installworld, otherwise make world is invoked.



This isn't going to do anything for me, since freebsd-update does binary updates, no building of the source tree is involved, so anything involving a "make installworld", such as "ezjail-admin update -i" is going to fail.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 28, 2011)

From http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/ezjail/:



> ezjail-admin update does not (re)build the whole world by default, anymore. You have to provide -b (buildworld, installworld), -i (installworld only) or (as a new option) -u to use freebsd-update to update your base jail.


----------

